# Why is cinnamon still in ports when it is broken ?



## Alain De Vos (Apr 18, 2021)

Is it not a good idea to keep broken and good working stuff in different branches of a tree.
Why not make separate tries for things like, work in progress or known to fail ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

What's broken?

Ports that are known to be broken and don't have a maintainer are normally marked with a BROKEN keyword. When a port has been in a BROKEN state for a couple of months it'll be removed.


----------

